# Evaluate My Monster



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

This is without a doubt the nicest betta I have. The majority are rescues but this I just won from AquaBid.Please Evaluate and I would love suggestions on what kind of girl to look for him


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

His topline could stand to be a bit smoother. He's got a sharp incline from the tip of his snout to the top of his body, which is a bit of a detriment. 

His ventrals look a bit too short to match his anal fin, which the points of which should be parallel to each other. 

His dorsal has a very nice 'hawk' shape, which is a big plus.

Finally, the edges of his caudal(tail) fin are rounded, rather than sharp points. It's not the worst I've seen, but not great either.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Breeding him with a solid clean white female maybe a few generations can tweak alittle of some of the problems. I didn't pay much it cost more to ship but compared to the rescues I have this is the one I'm going to play with I'd like to try and get some gold in there just not exactly sure how I'm going to do that Ty for the honest Eval this is just the first of many to come in the future


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I totally agree with Nimble.

But when you were talking about the white female, do you mean you want to fix the color or the form? What are you exactly aiming for? What are you trying achieve through this spawn?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

As far as the color goes I'm pleased I would like to get some gold in there sometime in the future but for right now after hearing what the both of you had to say I'd like to focous on the form I really would like to take the next few generations to work on its body mainly because a lot of these babies will most likely go to LFS but I would like to eventually have the oppertunity putting a few up on Aquabid any suggestions along the way would be most welcomed


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok. Well, having a well forme female to even out his flaws is obvious, do you have any females in mind to breed him with?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup Yup This one


----------

